# What is a typical hourly rate for square footage finishing when divided out?



## FinisherDave (Jan 21, 2017)

I sub contract out to other drywall contractors and get 20-25 cents a square foot with anything over 9" being considered a double sheet. I can easily hit $35-$40/hour but I'm trying to bump that up using better tools and techniques. My goal is to average $60/hr. I'm 50 and I don't expect to be able to keep pumping out 250-300 sheets a week by myself. The old bones are getting sore 

What is your experience with the speed/money breakdown?

-------

More importantly, what things do you do to save time while maintaining quality?


----------



## Lemieuxcontracting (Dec 7, 2016)

3 things:
Price
Quality
Time, 
Pick two of those.

I'm more expensive then my competition, my clients know it and don't mone to pay extra for the quality they get and the service I offer. 

I usually making around 70$/ H

You always have to tune up your systeme.
Ill say the bead upper , the box and to learn to flush your corner nicely will save you most time.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

wow 70 per hour where do you park thr Lexus


----------



## Lemieuxcontracting (Dec 7, 2016)

I think the tax man doesn't want me to drive a lexus. 

Also this is me hands on tool. Not meeting client, colletcing money, going to supplier, paper work.....you know the drill.

On small gig i bill at 50$ 4h minimum charge. Even if im there 30 min sanding.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol had to chime in on those #'s 
you can make good coin un this trade if you combine those skills with good business practice. My business practice has been void of so far trying to change that now 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I hear you Gordie! My wife says "you've been in business 20 years...". After a comment like that, I usually point out that I've been married 30 years and I'm not so good at that either! 
Fortunately I've have a friend that has recently been giving me some pointers on how to run a business. 
As far as the marriage, I just glean what I can from our very own romance expert, Mr Willys! (you're an inspiration!) :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Depends on where you live I guess. In the south you get paid by the board. Anywhere from $5-$8 a board generally. You could always hire some more guys and then oversee the work. Best way to make money and save your body is to sub it out. If you get good guys and can triple your work then you win. (Insert Moore comment about being truck ass here lol)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd feel like a heel paying a finisher $8 a board !


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Haha haven't laughed on this site for a wile good one T.F.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Depends on where you live I guess. In the south you get paid by the board. Anywhere from $5-$8 a board generally. You could always hire some more guys and then oversee the work. Best way to make money and save your body is to sub it out. If you get good guys and can triple your work then you win. (Insert Moore comment about being truck ass here lol)



I know your not going to believe me!

Here in Northern Va. They're getting $45-$50 per board hang&finish labor only ! I'm in central ..I think I'm going up there and do me some truck assin!! My health ain't so good these days so..I'm just a step away from being a truck ass I may as well go where the scratch Is!!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

moore said:


> I know your not going to believe me!
> 
> Here in Northern Va. They're getting $45-$50 per board hang&finish labor only ! I'm in central ..I think I'm going up there and do me some truck assin!! My health ain't so good these days so..I'm just a step away from being a truck ass I may as well go where the scratch Is!!


Your the guy to do it Rick you know the job that needs to be done hard to pass sh#t work off to you I think 
Sorry to here your about your health man workin to the bone is just that were and tear dust and pain hope things go your way mang  

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on where you live I guess. In the south you get paid by the board. Anywhere from $5-$8 a board generally. You could always hire some more guys and then oversee the work. Best way to make money and save your body is to sub it out. If you get good guys and can triple your work then you win. (Insert Moore comment about being truck ass here lol)
> ...


Sorry to hear about your health Moore. I know my dad had to stop finishing not long after he got diabetes. And half of $45-50 is a heck of a rate! My finishers would be millionaires for that amount. That is about the same price as we contract per board for labor and materials!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

No offense guys but labor rates are like real estate. Location, location, location. Work where people want to live and labor rates will be higher. It really is that simple. I worked for 33 years straight and never sat home for more than a week. Now i never go more than a week without making a sale and my record is 8 chips in a single day. I now get to help support my family by being there, cooking and doing for others.

My question is what have you done for others in your family? Flowers, rented a vacation home or just take them to a park for a family picnic. Your family is far more important than labor rates.

Rick, I hope you get over whatever ailes you. i slipped on ice recently and my wrist is sore from catching myself.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I can get $300 to $400 doing a patch in Oakland County. In Detroit the same patch would be done for between $100 and $200 and everybody in the neighborhood will call you a hack no matter who's doing it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I know your not going to believe me!
> 
> Here in Northern Va. They're getting $45-$50 per board hang&finish labor only ! I'm in central ..I think I'm going up there and do me some truck assin!! My health ain't so good these days so..I'm just a step away from being a truck ass I may as well go where the scratch Is!!




Pay attention to nutrition Moore. Study up on it you're entering the back nine. You don't need a drastic change Just one piece of fruit a day and your moving in the right direction. Also drink more water than Mountain Dew. Get well soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Pay attention to nutrition Moore. Study up on it you're entering the back nine. You don't need a drastic change Just one piece of fruit a day and your moving in the right direction. Also drink more water than Mountain Dew. Get well soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had to quit more than just mountain dew!


----------

